# Knives featured on the tv show Bear



## torbaci

Hey folks, 
so this show came out recently, and its a fiction story about this fine dining veteran chef taking over his brothers humble dinner. 









The Bear (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb


The Bear: Created by Christopher Storer. With Jeremy Allen White, Ebon Moss-Bachrach, Ayo Edebiri, Lionel Boyce. A young chef from the fine dining world returns to Chicago to run his family's sandwich shop.




www.imdb.com





show is dramatization of kitchen life and work, and one of the better illustrations of kitchen ********, they obviously made their research. 

Well, since its about kitchens, it features plenty of knives, 1 character uses a mac pro with dimples, and main dude has this bad boy, 

im wondering, anyone can tell what it is, it looks mean, just curious what they picked.

cheers.


----------



## PeopleoftheSun

Saw the same question asked on Reddit. It’s a Yoshimi Echizen from JKI: 









Yoshimi Echizen 240mm Stainless Clad Blue Super Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements Yoshimi Echizen knives are designed, forged, and sharpened in one workshop; closely handled and overseen by certified craftsmen in Echizen. They are committed to great quality and inherit and pass down knife-making philosophy and skill-set. This...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com





Confirmed by John himself: 

“Yup… the knives were from us… yoshimi echizen series”


----------



## torbaci

aah thanks. 

i remember looking at that knife and i thought it was out of stock.....it looks damn fine on the tv show....

bye bye my monies i quess


----------



## Bear

torbaci said:


> Hey folks,
> so this show came out recently, and its a fiction story about this fine dining veteran chef taking over his brothers humble dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bear (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb
> 
> 
> The Bear: Created by Christopher Storer. With Jeremy Allen White, Ebon Moss-Bachrach, Ayo Edebiri, Lionel Boyce. A young chef from the fine dining world returns to Chicago to run his family's sandwich shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show is dramatization of kitchen life and work, and one of the better illustrations of kitchen ********, they obviously made their research.
> 
> Well, since its about kitchens, it features plenty of knives, 1 character uses a mac pro with dimples, and main dude has this bad boy,
> 
> im wondering, anyone can tell what it is, it looks mean, just curious what they picked.
> 
> cheers.


I've been binge watching it, a little gritty but it's really not a bad show.


----------



## MowgFace

torbaci said:


> aah thanks.
> 
> i remember looking at that knife and i thought it was out of stock.....it looks damn fine on the tv show....
> 
> bye bye my monies i quess












Migaki version from JKI. These knives are thin.


----------



## Jville

You cut vegetables like a b’tch


----------



## M1k3

Yes Jeff.


----------



## Cliff

Just finished watching it. It's quite good. I hope they can develop the characters better in the second season. For the kitchen, it's the best I've seen in some time and likely the best ever on TV.


----------



## sumis

it is excellent, at the least. but i have the sense that the first season is lightning in a bottle. and very concluded (if admittedly a clunky albeit well planned conclusion). i’d love them to prove me wrong though. 

.


----------



## daddy yo yo

@JBroida , did you source other knives, too? I saw a Western gyuto with black Kanji on several occasions. Was that a Suien?


----------



## JBroida

everything we did for the show was wa-handled I believe. There were a few other things featured that weren't from us... i think I saw a MAC in there... might have been that one


----------



## daddy yo yo

JBroida said:


> everything we did for the show was wa-handled I believe. There were a few other things featured that weren't from us... i think I saw a MAC in there... might have been that one


Yep, there definitely was a Mac in there! There was also a Western gyuto with dimples but I am unsure whether that was the Mac or not…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Definitely MAC:





















I am wondering, if she’s using the dimpled version with bolster, then apparently it is only 200mm… There is no longer gyuto with dimples and bolster.


----------

